# صور نادره لبعض الاباء الاساقفه فى الزمن الماضى



## ponponayah (27 أبريل 2009)

:download:


----------



## rana1981 (27 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا عالصور 
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## ponponayah (27 أبريل 2009)

:download:


----------



## ponponayah (27 أبريل 2009)

بركة صلاتهم تكون معانا كلنا


----------



## ponponayah (27 أبريل 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا عالصور
> الرب يكون معك*​




ميرسى جدا يا رنا على مرورك
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى على الصور ponponayah​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2009)

*امين 
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
صور جميييييييييييييييييلة جدا
ربنا معاكي​*


----------



## ponponayah (27 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى على الصور ponponayah​




ميرسى جدااااااااااا يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (27 أبريل 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *امين
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
> صور جميييييييييييييييييلة جدا
> ربنا معاكي​*




ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## god love 2011 (27 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررر كتيرررررررررررررررررر
على الصور الجميله
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما*​


----------



## ponponayah (27 أبريل 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررر كتيرررررررررررررررررر
> على الصور الجميله
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
> ويفرح قلبك دايما*​




مييييييييييييييرسى جداااااااااااااااا 
ياقمر على مرورك
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## vetaa (27 أبريل 2009)

*جمال جدا وبركتهم يارب تكون معانا
والانبا اغاثون ببركه ربنا حصلت على ايدى معجزة
مع ماما 

شكرا جدا للمجهود دة
*


----------



## ponponayah (27 أبريل 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *جمال جدا وبركتهم يارب تكون معانا
> والانبا اغاثون ببركه ربنا حصلت على ايدى معجزة
> مع ماما
> 
> ...




بركة صلاتة وصلاتهم تكون معانا كلنا 
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2009)

ميرررررسى على الصور يا بونبونايه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ponponayah (27 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميرررررسى على الصور يا بونبونايه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




ميرسى جداااااااااااااا يا كوكو على مرورك
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## bent almalk (27 أبريل 2009)

بنبونااااااااااااااااااااااااايه يا قمره
شكرا بجد ليكى يا سكره
الصور ارئعه جدا
الرب يحميكى


----------



## ponponayah (28 أبريل 2009)

bent almalk قال:


> بنبونااااااااااااااااااااااااايه يا قمره
> شكرا بجد ليكى يا سكره
> الصور ارئعه جدا
> الرب يحميكى




ميرسى جدا ياقمر على مرورك
بركة صلاتهم تكون معاكى 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" على الصور الحلوة..


----------



## cross of jesus (28 أبريل 2009)

*صور جميله 

ميرسى يا قمر

تسلم ايديكى

يسوع يملا قلبك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتيير على الصور  يا بونبونايه


ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ponponayah (28 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> شكرا" على الصور الحلوة..




ميرسى جدااا على مرورك
بركة صلاتهم تكون معاك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (28 أبريل 2009)

cross of jesus قال:


> *صور جميله
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر
> 
> ...




ميرسى جدااااااااااااا يا قمر على مرورك
بركة صلاتهم تكون معاكى 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (28 أبريل 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> ميرسى كتيير على الصور  يا بونبونايه
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك​




ميرسى جدااااااااا على مرورك
بركة صلاتهم تكون معاك 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا ponponayah

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (1 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رائع يا ponponayah
> 
> شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يباركك





ميرسى جداااااا يا كليمو على مرورك
بركة صلاتهم تكون معاك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (5 مايو 2009)

_بركت صلاوتهم تكون معنا_
_ولالهنا المجد الدائم الى الابد_
_امين_
_شكرا كتييير بونبوناية_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## ponponayah (5 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بركت صلاوتهم تكون معنا_
> _ولالهنا المجد الدائم الى الابد_
> _امين_
> _شكرا كتييير بونبوناية_
> ...





امين
بركة صلاتهم تكون معاك 
ميرسى جداااااااااا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------

